# Yet another snow plowing fatality



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

Fatal Early Morning Snow Plowing Accident

Murray, N.Y. - An Orleans County man is dead after a snow plowing accident early Tuesday morning.

The sheriff's department says 75-year-old Ronald Johnson was plowing snow in his driveway Tuesday when the truck he was driving went into reverse and slammed into a utility pole and tree.

Police believe this caused Johnson to have a heart attack.

He was taken to Lakeside Hospital in Brockport where he was pronounced dead.

The accident is currently under investigation.

http://www.13wham.com/news/local/st...-Plowing-Accident/3ygaeB56F0iqqwtkQ7ViCQ.cspx


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

thats like the 3 rd one in a week


----------

